# what is orthos?



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello... i heard there are few people saying about prime or orthos (i dont know are these both same??)

well firstly it says that it can be used to see if the overclock stable or not... so is this true?

ive overclocked my processor and my graphic card and i want to know if they run stable or not.. so will this orthos or prime helps providing me the answer?

im having a quad core so can somebody provide me the link to dwnload it? (is it free and safe?)

Hopefully that you guys can provide me some guidance on how it works and what happen if i run it successfully or not... thanx for any helps!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Prime95 and ORTHOS are two programs people use to stress their systems. If an overclocked computer is stable after running them for 10 hours, it would most likely mean it's stable for anything else you throw at it (even though this is disputed). ORTHOS is essentially a modified version of Prime95 for use on dual-core processors with a more friendly GUI and temperature readings. Take note that Prime95 tests only a single core at a time and ORTHOS is limited to two. You have to either run 4 instances of Prime95 or 2 instances of ORTHOS at the same time in order to fully stress a quad-core system. If you run into any errors with either program it would mean your overclock isn't stable.

Prime95: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm
ORTHOS: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm

EDIT: Yes, they are both safe and free.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

ok thanx for ur help there... but how about overclocking graphic cards? is there any suitable software that can help to see the stability of an overclocked VGA or not? if so, can u provide me the link and how the software works... thanx again in advance..


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Basically an overclock on the graphics card is good if you can run all your games without anything looking weird, such as artifacts or strange textures. I use RivaTuner (works for both NVIDIA and ATI cards) to overclock and 3DMark to check for artifacts. Once you OC to the point where anything looks weird just back down the clock one step and you should be fine. The methodology is similar to CPU and RAM overclocking.

RivaTuner: http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?page=rivatuner
3DMark: http://www.futuremark.com/download/

Note that the latest 3DMark Vantage only works for Vista systems.

Before you overclock anything, please make sure you're computer isn't overheating as it is. Your CPU should be below 60C during load and graphics card under 70C. Also check that your PSU is capable of handling your system. Info: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Atitool has a artifact scanner


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

okay thanx for every info.. its been really helped!!


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

prime95 is quad core compatible, don't know about orthos. the link is out of date, here is the current version of prime http://www.majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

ok thanx for sharing the link!!


----------

